# Hello



## Basil (Oct 19, 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 19, 2007)

hi there and welcome to a great site


----------



## autosleeper (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome Goofy,  It is a great site, with lots of friendly folk,  hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mark e (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm sure theres a bit more about you than that. Give us more details about yourself.


----------

